# Rtl8111e

## Joseph_sys

The Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 Motherboard is using RTL8111E chip set.

Google is listing some problem/bug with the current kernel driver (r8169 kernel module) for this chip set unless I use the Realtek driver.   

Extra process in compiling if possible.

I've not selected this MB yet, should I stay away from it?

----------

## overkll

Depends on what you are planning to use it for.  I have the GA-990FXA-UD3.  It also has the 8111e.  Pretty much every new motherboard available uses this chip for integrated NIC.  It must be cheap.

If you plan on dual booting windows 7, do yourself a favor and get an Intel NIC.  For some odd reason, Win7 changes settings on the chip during suspend.  I actually had to pop out the CMOS battery to reset it.  After installing Win7 and playing around then booting back into linux, the NIC was extremely flakely.  It mostly just didn't work.  Once I reset the thing, it worked fine again.

If you don't plan on dual booting with Win7, then the NIC works fine with R8169 kernel driver.

I am extremely pleased with the motherboard.  It works great - no problems.

----------

## Joseph_sys

Correct me if I'm wrong but googling around, kernel- 2.6.36 seems to be working OK but in the newer one the kernel up to and including 3.0 having some problems disconnecting or driver r8169 is not working.  

There are some reports that kernel 3.1.0 works.

Typical reference from google search regarding r8169 RTL8111E

http://old.nabble.com/Re%3A-r8169-unable-to-apply-firmware-patch-td32165307.html

----------

## overkll

Works fine here with ck-sources-3.0.4.  Not dual booting Win7 anymore.

----------

